# a question about how to read water test strips...



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i see alot of people put the following when describing thier water parameters...

temp:
PH:
nitrItes:
Ammonia:

------------------------

looks reasonable to me, now my question is, how come on my test strips i got

PH:
nitrAtes:
Ammonia:

-------------------------

see what im talkin about? i have no nitrItes tab to read what my nitrItes are.

can someone help me out, im sorta getting worried about this.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

emjay ...you may have a different kit them others .have you tried to look for the test kit with all the parameters?
my test kit i have that tests for the trate and the trite I got from petco ...this kit allows me to read the trate and the trite on the same little tester thingee and I match the colors up to the back of the bottle to see where my levels are .....
As for the other i also have a seperate test kit for the ph and for the ammonia ...I purchased all of these seperate at petco....
Do they have those where you live....up in canada..Im sure they do .....check it out


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry EM i dont use the strips, I use the liquid testkits.
So it looks like this..










Defintly check out other strips like Harley said,
you can probably find some with more parameters.

I dont know which tests are more accurate - (the strips or liquid test)

Anyone know?

GL


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i use liquid. i think that the test strips are kinda knew so i dont like to use them. i go the old way.


----------

